# Truck bed sizes



## unhique (May 10, 2009)

Hello everyone. 

I have long bed trucks for years. It suits me well. 

I'm thinking about getting a crew cab now. And going CCLB is looonng. Especially when I tow my dump trailer (16'), and my boat (35'). 

For those who haul their materials on truck bed, with short bed (6.75' if you get a ford f250/350), how you like it? Have you run into cases you wish it was a 8' again? I usually haul granite slabs too (prefab mostly: 2'x10'/4'x8' max). 

Thanks. 

Nhi


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

I have f-250 crew short bed .Would of got 8' bed but its pain in butt parking in the city . Either hi-billy style or roof racks work fine without 8' bed . I Use vans for most everything . But I don't haul granite around so no advise on that front .


----------



## darthdude (Dec 30, 2012)

My personal opinion is since I get most of my big orders delivered, is I don't need a long bed. My Toyota Tacoma with 6' bed, canopy and lumber rack suits me just fine for hauling my tools and some materials. For the smaller amounts of stuff I do pick up, heaving it onto and off the rack is not a bother to me. However, the ford trucks are kinda tall unless you get a 2x4. One guy I've worked with has a 2009ish 4x4 Ford Crewcab and honestly the thing is way to f**king tall for the lumber rack to be useful. I'm 6'3" tall with long arms (6'5" wingspan, tape measure proven.) and have to stand on tip toes to pull lumber off his lumber rack, unless its the bottom board of the stack. He's 6'5" with longer arms then I have and makes fun of me for being short. 
Hope this helps! I've always seen granite and window guys using the "upright" racks in the bed of their trucks, or using vans. It may be that you need the longer bed to keep the granite safe and secure. But I'll let guys who do granite work chime in for sure.


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

I couldn't imagine going short bed, but I'm stubborn.

When I traded in my 02 F350 single cab and bought my 11 F250 extended cab the long bed pickings were very slim. I looked at and considered a short bed crew cab but was to worried I'd miss my long bed, especially for loading standard sheet goods.

I get large orders delivered but I couldn't imagine having a 4x8 sheet of whatever hanging off 2', let alone limiting myself if I need a few sheets of 4x12.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Mud Master said:


> I couldn't imagine going short bed, but I'm stubborn.
> 
> When I traded in my 02 F350 single cab and bought my 11 F250 extended cab the long bed pickings were very slim. I looked at and considered a short bed crew cab but was to worried I'd miss my long bed, especially for loading standard sheet goods.
> 
> I get large orders delivered but I couldn't imagine having a 4x8 sheet of whatever hanging off 2', let alone limiting myself if I need a few sheets of 4x12.


Leave tail-gate up and load the sheets up like 20 or so . Or leave tail-gate down put strap under sheet goods tie up and over sheets . 4x8 don't go past gates. 4x12 sheets get 3 2x6x12 with tail gate up no problem . Learn I guess to do with out extra room . But I would never give up my crew cabs .


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

skillman said:


> Leave tail-gate up and load the sheets up like 20 or so . Or leave tail-gate down put strap under sheet goods tie up and over sheets . 4x8 don't go past gates. 4x12 sheets get 3 2x6x12 with tail gate up no problem . Learn I guess to do with out extra room . But I would never give up my crew cabs .


I still lay some 2x's under for 12' material but I never liked having more hang out the back than needed


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Mud Master said:


> I still lay some 2x's under for 12' material but I never liked having more hang out the back than needed


It's just when needed . It's not an every day type thing . The city parking cuts the 8' bed right out with crew cab . If not it would be my choice too .


----------



## bmcquin (Mar 10, 2008)

unhique said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I have long bed trucks for years. It suits me well.
> 
> I'm thinking about getting a crew cab now. And going CCLB is looonng. Especially when I tow my dump trailer (16'), and my boat (35')........


 I drove CCLB F350 PowerStroke for a number of years and loved it! I built a shelving system in the back seat area and was able to carry almost all of my tools and my two guys inside. Plus you can carry, haul or tow whatever you want!

Just remember you cant back it up, into almost any space, much easier then you can pull in.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

I have a 9' bed..........Royal utility box bed. Would never go back to a regular truck bed let alone a 6' regular truck bed. 

I did run a half ton with a 6' bed for a while and I think I about killed it most days.

That is for work. I do wish I had a crew cab short bed for my personal.


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

skillman said:


> It's just when needed . It's not an every day type thing . The city parking cuts the 8' bed right out with crew cab . If not it would be my choice too .


Yeah I totally agree with that. City parking, or just about any parking that isn't wide open is a pain that I have had to learn to live with.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

To solve this situation for me i opted for two trucks. One is ECSB with ladder racks and a RCLB.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I ran a 3/4 ton extra cab, short bed with no rack for years. No way would I go back. It was better once I added a rack, but the bed was useless. No parking problems here.

I have a Ford 3/4 4x4 and I agree about how tall it is. I am 6' 1" and it is all I can do to get lumber out of it. I about had a hernia getting boxes of vinyl siding on it and then off it over the last few weeks. It also parks like a pig. That being said, I like it way more than I liked my Chevy 1 ton dually 4x4.


----------



## unhique (May 10, 2009)

Thanks for all the inputs. 

Problem is, this one has to be a crew cab, either short or long bed. I have ECSB, ECLB, and currently RCLB & a Tacoma RCSB so I know how easy it is a shorter one for parking, and how functional it is a LB for hauling materials. 

I was thinking if I get a CCLB, it would just cause me a bit problem w parking, but I just have to get used to it. I agree once you go LB, it's hard to get back to SB again. 

For big job like room addition, flooring, lots of Sheetrock, insulation, cabinets, I either have them deliver or use my 6x12x4 dump trailer to haul. 

So yeah, I think I'm gonna keep check out good deal on either 2011, 2012, or 2013 ford CCLB Lariat 6.7L diesel. 

Those who has the 6.7, how's your fuel economy ?



Nhi


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm old school.............Every truck I've owned since 76 has had an 8' bed. :thumbsup:

And for you young'ns......8' beds were standard back then, you had to order a short one.


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

I have been debating this very question. I need to replace my now dead pickup and I would love an extended cab but don't want to lose the bed length, though I have never had a shorter bed so not sure how much I would hate it.

To guys with an extended cab that doesn't have the second set of doors, do you wish you did or does it not matter?

Also thoughts on a 1/4 vs 1/2 vs 3/4 ton? Is there a sweet spot, say 1/2 ton? Do guys find that a 1/4 gets most of their stuff done? 

I had a Ford f150 and was really happy with it. Sometimes though I really felt like I was beating an old mule moving heavy loads of material.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

moorewarner said:


> Also thoughts on a 1/4 vs 1/2 vs 3/4 ton? Is there a sweet spot, say 1/2 ton? Do guys find that a 1/4 gets most of their stuff done?
> 
> I had a Ford f150 and was really happy with it. Sometimes though I really felt like I was beating an old mule moving heavy loads of material.


I think the newer 1/2 tons are really doing a lot more now. They have a great towing capacity and they are getting better fuel mileage doing it. Having said that I would never go with a 1/4 ton because of what I mentioned above. You are so close to getting the same fuel economy and you have a lot more space and capacity.

But alas ................I love my F-350


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

OK here is another question, a lot of the newer Fords, 200x, have the Triton engine. I have heard both good stories and really bad stories.

Maybe it's just a couple of bad production years, but what say all to the Triton engine?


----------



## Mr Latone (Jan 8, 2011)

I have a '12 F250 Supercab LB with the 6.7 diesel that I put in service in Dec '12.

I came from a 2005 Ram 2500 Hemi quad cab (not the mega or crew). 160.5 wheel base. It has the shorter doors in the rear. In '07 they discontinued this door size for the 2500 and you can now only get it on the 1500. IMHO it is an excellent size.

I feel an 8' box is a must for me.

The new Ford has a 158" wheel base and the 2.5" off the wheel base from the Ram is all in the extended cab. The suicide doors in the Ford are a lot less appealing than the conventional doors on the Ram and the 2.5" of lost space is real. You won't be putting any adults in the backseat of the Ford for more than a short drive. The Ram was much more accommodating.

Still, the Crew Cab, Long Box at over 170" is like a friggin freight train and I just don't think I would like it in any parking lot.

My diesel MPG is not stellar. Mainly short trips, but not city driving, with a very light foot on the accelerator has produced a little over 15 mpg since new. A little disappointing. If I see the mpg increase to 16, it will make a big difference. I expected less than 11 mpg from a gasser. 

At 17K miles/year 1133 gal deisel @ $4.09 = $4634
1545 gal regular @ $3.52 = $5438

So at today's prices I get about $800/year savings on fuel. The diesel cost about $5800 more after rebates. The added cost of the diesel option, with financing @1% over five years and subtracting the fuel savings is a net of around $2000. I believe when it is time to sell I will easily recover that. If the mileage spread improves or the cost differential between diesel and regular narrows, my ultimate cost for the diesel drops.


----------



## unhique (May 10, 2009)

bmcquin said:


> I drove CCLB F350 PowerStroke for a number of years and loved it! I built a shelving system in the back seat area and was able to carry almost all of my tools and my two guys inside. Plus you can carry, haul or tow whatever you want!
> 
> Just remember you cant back it up, into almost any space, much easier then you can pull in.


Would you mind sharing your shelving setup please? Maybe some photos would help.

I just got a CCLB F350 too. 

Thanks


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

unhique said:


> Would you mind sharing your shelving setup please? Maybe some photos would help.
> 
> I just got a CCLB F350 too.
> 
> Thanks


Lets see some pics of the beast .


----------



## unhique (May 10, 2009)

I just finish a 35000 miles on my 2012 F250 regular cab, LB gasser. Average about 13.8 MPG, this includes about 50 miles of trailer towing a month, the rest mostly freeway and very smooth driving habits.

My new F-350 6.7L CCLB, for the first 100 miles freeway empty, I was doing about 20 MPG, on the way back about 150 (total 250 miles) I tow 10k lbs boat going through some mountains averaging 15.6 MPG.

So I think I'm going get at least 16.5 - 17.5 out of it with my driving habits (really mindful, light foot, etc...)

I agree that I can't live without a LB. Especially when I pick up long granite pieces and first & last trip to average-big size jobs (with tools, and stuffs). Note that I don't bring personal tools. Each guy have their own. I only provide big things: miter saw, table saw, paint machine, compressor, ladders, jack hammer, vacuum cleaners, etc...

For big load of stuffs & trash, I have my 6x12x4 dump trailer. So cabinets, moderate load of 4x12 sheet rocks, insulations, etc... will be with the trailer. Materials for big room additions & new houses of course will be delivered.

One thing is, the CCLB I just got is a dual tone, King Ranch version with leather seat fully loaded and stuffs. Too nice, too big for daily dirty job site trips. I also have a 2006 tacoma regular cab SB as a commute - EXCELLENT GAS saver!!!

So my thinking is: 

1) keep the tacoma for commute. & put a ladder rack for the F350
==> Advantages: 

a) save gas, 
b) not have to worry much about parking for the biggy, 
c) less ... beating for my luxury toy (F350) 
d) don't have to spend any more money buying different truck
e) insurance is dirt cheap for the Tacoma ($25/mo I think)

==> Disadvantages: 

a) once in a while, I would run into cases where the Tacoma is not up to the job (maybe too heavy load needed un-planned, or long stocks but no ladder rack). If I plan the night before, I can take the appropriate truck if needed. But I'm not a super good planner. 
b) Truck is so weak & short I don't even wanna put the ladder rack on

2) Get another used Tundra/T100, V6/V4, Long bed
==> Advantages:

a) More useful with LB, stronger too
b) I'd use it more, less dirty for F350, so wife won't complain when we use it for camping & boating trips
==> Disadvantages:

a) More $: I have to spend at least $5-7k for an ok condition Tundra, 100K miles or under. Just bought that F350 already so if I buy a different truck too, wifey gonna get really, really pissed.  Unless I can find a deal for $5-7 total, sell the Tacoma for not much less.
b) Insurance will be more, should not be a biggy, ~$10-$15/month maxed if I buy older year I guess.
c) May not be as gas efficient as the Tacoma any more. Not sure what the fuel economy on a V6 3.4L in a Tundra
d) Don't get to drive my toy as often as I wanted (I probably won't miss it as much for the size & trouble of parking around here). But still! 

So yeah, I'm still actively looking for a good deal (Toyota T100/Tundra) to come along.

Nhi


----------



## Mr Latone (Jan 8, 2011)

unhique,

The numbers on the mpg sound great. I had my little meter telling me 19+ for the first 150 or so. Lately it says 16.1 or so. But I decided from the onset to carefully log every drop of fuel into the tank and every mile on the road and do MPG by hand. The Ford forums I have visited don't have much faith in the onboard fuel calculator.

I only put it in service in December and drove it occasionally for the first three months, so 15mpg is only based on a little over 3K since new. I was optimistically hoping to see 16-17 over the long haul.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

moorewarner said:


> OK here is another question, a lot of the newer Fords, 200x, have the Triton engine. I have heard both good stories and really bad stories.
> 
> Maybe it's just a couple of bad production years, but what say all to the Triton engine?



I don't remember the numbers exactly, but in 99-02 (talking SuperDuties here) the spark plugs where "known" to "blow" out of the head. My 99 has this motor. I bought the truck, the motor that was in it, didn't have any blown plugs, I put a new motor in it ~45 thousand miles ago, and it has not shown any signs of blowing plugs. I do believe there are warning signs to a plug about to blow, sorta like a hissing noise or something of compression escaping around the plug.

03-05 (??) Had "problems" with the plugs again. Ford added more threading to the plugs to prevent then from being launched, but there is something about the plugs themselves breaking when you go to remove them...then you get a broken plug stuck in the head.

There are kits available that solve each of the two problems. I like my Triton motor....

If you want to know more, go to a Ford Truck Forum and do a search on Triton and Spark Plug.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

Yesterday I was out and about. When I came out of a store, I noticed a F250 ex. cab with long bed parked next to me.... Made my Colorado look like a smart car.

That thing was massive..... I want.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Brutus said:


> Yesterday I was out and about. When I came out of a store, I noticed a F250 ex. cab with long bed parked next to me.... Made my Colorado look like a smart car.
> 
> That thing was massive..... I want.


They are impossible to park, and the long wheel base can cause you to bump many a curb in the drive through. :laughing:


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

Inner10 said:


> They are impossible to park, and the long wheel base can cause you to bump many a curb in the drive through. :laughing:


I drove a 26' Uhaul around downtown Halifax without hitting any curbs. I think the F250 would be a breeze. :laughing:

I rarely go through the drive throughs. 95% of the time I walk in.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Brutus said:


> I drove a 26' Uhaul around downtown Halifax without hitting any curbs. I think the F250 would be a breeze. :laughing:
> 
> I rarely go through the drive throughs. 95% of the time I walk in.


Ahh the luxury of being hourly...walking in to eat...those were the days. :laughing:


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Brutus said:


> Yesterday I was out and about. When I came out of a store, I noticed a F250 ex. cab with long bed parked next to me.... Made my Colorado look like a smart car.
> 
> That thing was massive..... I want.





Inner10 said:


> They are impossible to park, and the long wheel base can cause you to bump many a curb in the drive through. :laughing:


I think this comes down more to driver skill, I parallel park my 250 SD ex cab long box all the time like it was a Chevy Chevette. My wife thinks I am nuts every time I do it.:laughing:


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

Inner10 said:


> Ahh the luxury of being hourly...walking in to eat...those were the days. :laughing:


Bring my lunch every day, man.

I maybe buy my lunch once a year. And when I do, I just head to the deli counter at a grocery store.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

shanekw1 said:


> I think this comes down more to driver skill, I parallel park my 250 SD ex cab long box all the time like it was a Chevy Chevette. My wife thinks I am nuts every time I do it.:laughing:


Yeah but try that in a lot downtown, most won't even allow anything that large.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

skillman said:


> Leave tail-gate up and load the sheets up like 20 or so . Or leave tail-gate down put strap under sheet goods tie up and over sheets . 4x8 don't go past gates. 4x12 sheets get 3 2x6x12 with tail gate up no problem . Learn I guess to do with out extra room . But I would never give up my crew cabs .


That's how I made use of my short box dodge I used to have back in 06/ 07


----------



## unhique (May 10, 2009)

A&E Exteriors said:


> That's how I made use of my short box dodge I used to have back in 06/ 07


I know me keeping my Tacoma short is a big plus in this regards. The only thing is it's being practically useless when comes to hauling stuffs. I was thinking about putting a ladder rack to help, and maybe add an additional leaf spring in the rear. But an older (2000-2006) V4/V6 RCLB would be much better. 

I actually just bought a 1995 Toyota T100 V4 2.7L, RCLB tonight. But after driving it home it seems to be too old, even though it only has 98k miles. But no AC, engine is louder than my '04 Tacoma. I'm having a second thought. Maybe I need to shell out a couple more grand (or $4-$5 extra) for a 2004-2006 Tundra or something. 

Man I hate myself, being so indecisive!!!

Nhi


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

hmmm... I have a line on a '06 F-150 Super Crewcab with 4,000 miles for $15,000.

He says it has an 8' bed, I think he is mistaken. I haven't seen a scc 150 with an 8' bed do they make such a beast?

I am going to check it out today at noon.


----------



## Clarke Carpentry (Apr 22, 2011)

Pretty sure only Dodge make a 1/2 ton CC with an 8' bed. Could be wrong though.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Like i mentioned before i have a ECSB and a RCLB, both trucks have the same wheelbase so driving them is the same. You may want to check the wheelbase length on the CCSB to see what it is and if it really will make much difference, should be the same as a ECLB.


----------



## Aaron Berk (Jul 10, 2010)

moorewarner said:


> I have been debating this very question. I need to replace my now dead pickup and I would love an extended cab but don't want to lose the bed length, though I have never had a shorter bed so not sure how much I would hate it.
> 
> To guys with an extended cab that doesn't have the second set of doors, do you wish you did or does it not matter?
> 
> ...




I Soooo wish I had a second set of doors on my 97 F250 extended cab. The passenger seat flips up and slides a good ways, but not near enough to comfortably put a miter saw in the back.


2 things I will try to NEVER do.

#1 buy anything smaller than a 250
#2 buy anything smaller than an extended cab



1/4 ton trucks aren't for real work


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

Aaron Berk said:


> I Soooo wish I had a second set of doors on my 97 F250 extended cab. The passenger seat flips up and slides a good ways, but not near enough to comfortably put a miter saw in the back.
> 
> 
> 2 things I will try to NEVER do.
> ...


I'm thinking yeah to this. This guy's truck turned out to be a F-150 XLT 5.4, 6 1/2' bed, 14,000 miles, does appear to be a 1/2 ton?

It's really close, but maybe a 250 to get that extra bed length. It is a clean truck though, literally owned and driven by a little old man (now 91). :laughing:


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

I went from a f450 with a 12' flat bed to a chevy 2500hd crew cab 6.5' bed. I found I don't really use the bed all that much. I use a my 18' equipment trailer a whole lot now. I work in an area that I have to pick up materials most of the time. 

Cole


----------



## Aaron Berk (Jul 10, 2010)

:thumbsup:I've never regretted my F250 purchase, or the 8ft bed.

I do however constantly mock fellow contractors with 1/2 ton trucks bottomed out under load. I like having the right tool for the job, and if your a mason hauling 4 workers and a bed full of materials along with a mixer in tow....... why in the world are you in a 1/2 ton?

Or the guy building fences whose 1/2 ton is bottomed out with a few 6x6's and some concrete mix....


Get yourself a big truck, they're fun :clap: for all sorts of reasons.


----------



## Mr Latone (Jan 8, 2011)

unhique said:


> ............
> 
> So yeah, I think I'm gonna keep check out good deal on either 2011, 2012, or 2013 ford CCLB Lariat 6.7L diesel.
> 
> ...


'12 6.7L SCLB
Filled up yesterday....35.7 gal.....599 miles = 16.8 mpg
rural and small town driving, light foot


----------

